# Widow Of Det. Sgt. James Allen Gives Statement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Providence Police Department released a statement Wednesday from the widow of Det. Sgt. James Allen, Marguerite Allen.

Her statement comes one day after a jury convicted Esteban Carpio for the murder of her husband.

Allen was killed in April of 2005 with his own weapon inside Providence police headquarters.

Mrs. Allen thanked everyone who worked for the conviction including city leaders, the attorney general's office and police department officials.

expressed her gratitude to the jury.

"I am indebted to the men and women of the jury who recognized the truth and acted on it. They gave almost three-and-a-half weeks of their time to be a part of this process and for this I am thankful," Mrs. Allen said.

Speaking about her late husband, she said, "I miss Jimmy every day. His face, his laugh, his love. He was a loving husband and a great father. May he now rest in peace."

Carpio faces life in prison without parole when he is sentenced.

More



 ​​
*DETECTIVE SGT. JAMES ALLEN*​

Obituary; Leave Condolences
Family Fund
Special Section
*IMAGES*​
Funeral
Wake
Deadly Shooting
*VIDEO*​
Prosecution Rests In Carpio Trial
Trooper Admits Punching Carpio During Struggle
Carpio Trial Begins
Funeral
Eulogy
Wake
Carpio Arraigned
Detective Killed

_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

